

Show HN: Power – Zero-configuration static web server - unstop01
http://power.hackplan.com

======
poseid
my preferred static web server right now is superstatic (
[https://www.npmjs.org/package/superstatic](https://www.npmjs.org/package/superstatic)
) .

However, in that case I need to manually setup JS and e.g. less preprocessors.

A bit of background how Power approaches the preprocessor configuration would
be nice.

